# Gels for 3D Glasses (the red/blue kind)



## edmedmoped (Feb 19, 2010)

If you find yourselves watching a 3D film which uses the now slightly-dated red and blue glasses, and find yourselves without a pair of 3D glasses but with a Rosco Supegel swatch book, the colours are #26 (light red) and #72 (azure blue) 

Try it with this.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so glad that they are moving on to the polarized film instead. My eyes quickly fatigue to the blue (within 15 minutes) and then I don't have the 3D effect any more, just an ugly picture.


----------

